# Chesini Gran Premio



## Jesper (Feb 22, 2022)

Later 90s Gran Premio made with Dedacciai CrMo tubing. Tear drop shaped down tube. Very nice custom paint work by the great Belgian cyclist Frank Hoste (went into the bike business upon retiring). I am clearing out the shed and I am not riding it so stripped it down for selling purposes. Will post it in the marketplace with more specifics. I still prefer older forks and their feel compared to the newer styles.


----------

